# First test of Ariens deluxe 28



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

The snow we had here in southern Ontario was the wet slushy kind & only about 2 to 3 inches. The deluxe 28 threw the snow between 3 ft to 10 ft.
I only made a couple of passes to test the machine out but It did alot better than my old yardworks!!

UPDATE: The melt buddy works ok but I think I need to make the holes on the bottom a little bigger,so more salt hits the driveway.

The two lights on the Ariens 28 deluxe work great so far.
Head Light 04136200 part # with 20 watt bulb.
I might drop down to 15 watt lights if I can find any.

And so far I like the wheels on the front instead of the skids.
Less resistance than skids ( of course)
Rolling along it just feels better. Waiting for a foot of snow
to really test them out. 

Here's some pics=


----------



## GCJenks (Oct 13, 2013)

What type of lamp does the headlight take? If you could provide the 3 digit code normally printed on the back or the specs I might be able to suggest alternate lamps that may fit your solution. If it is a BAB (20watt 12V MR16 Medium Flood) you won't find a 15watt halogen, likely not even a 10watt. You may be able to get a 6w or 8w LED replacement that would be even brighter than what you have.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Ariens Snowblower Lighting & Light Bulb from RepairClinic.com

The light housing I use & the light bulb. The reason I was looking for a bulb with less wattage is because i'm running heated grips also.
This setup is really for a 2009 2010 ariens deluxe that already comes with the one headlight on the right side.

Some youtube video's & you'll get the idea.
Thanks for replying.


----------

